# Tiger Salamanders?



## kamanut (Jul 26, 2007)

Does anyone else have a tiger salamander here? I have one (named Geico) in a 10-gallon. I just have a simple set up--potting soil, a clay pot, and a watering dish. Is there anything else I should be doing for my boy? He has been having primarily earthworms for the past year, but I'm bringing him to college, so I'll be able to get him healthier food (he was living on my parents' farm in the middle of nowhere before), like crickets. What else should I feed him? Thanks for any additional information or experience.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

he'll eat crickets, worms, moths, grass hoppers, even pinky mice. but theyy get to be obese VERY easily so i only recomend you feed him a pinky once a month, if that. i don't have one but i really want one. maybe that'll be my next pet....


----------



## kamanut (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah he's way cool.  I don't know about pinkie mice--not really my thing...but I'll see if I can find him some of the other things. He does get fat really easily, but then we just won't feed him for awhile.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't like to deal with live feeders, so I mostly feed my Tiger salamanders (I have 2) ZooMed's Can O'(whatevers). Mainly the crickets and waxworms (Can O' Pillars), because they aren't really fond of the mealworms, and they spit out the snails. Sometimes I'll dust the bugs with reptile vitamins or calcium powder. I haven't tried giving them pinkies yet, but if I do, it'll be frozen pinkies---I couldn't possibly give them live mousies. They'll eat anything from my hand, I even used to feed them raw hamburger and canned cat food. I use a plastic tweezers now, because they bit me too many times---they don't have teeth, but the edges of their mouths are sharp enough to cut. Whenever they see the yellow tweezers, they start jumping around and biting everything they see, lol. I think I've had them about 10 years now. Amphibeans live a long time.


----------



## kamanut (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow Willow--that's awesome that you've had them so long! I hope my guy lives a long time...I know they can live for 20 years.  yeah mine has a sharp mouth too...I don't let his mouth anywhere near my hands!!


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Here's a pic of the pair I had for quite some time. They were 10" long. Unfortunately they died one day apart due to a bad batch of crickets I got at the local store. I went back to the store to let them know so they could keep an eye on all their livestock and they said their animals were all fine....mysteriously they were "sold out" of almost half of the animals they had for sale two days before. 

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t217/TREASURECHESTAQUATICS/TexasBar2.jpg


----------

